# hydrolycus tatauaia



## antonis t83 (Jul 16, 2009)

this is my tat!
is about 10". 





the last photo and video is of his new aquarium (100gal)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice Tat man-
Hows the aggression?


----------



## antonis t83 (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks!
i move my hand and he attacks me!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

antonis t83 said:


> thanks!
> i move my hand and he attacks me!


Sounds pretty wicked.....I'll have to watch vid when I can...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Absoulutly stunning fish man









love how you wave your hand and he comes rushing out attacking. looks like a real beast of a fish

how is he at feeding time? must be awesome watching him rip up some food


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome....that is one of the more aggressive Tats I have seen. Very nice looking! How long have you had him? I will have a shoal of these bastards in my 180 as soon as my Armatus gets moved out.


----------



## antonis t83 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have him nearly 1 year.
he eats only live food.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

What sizee was he when you got him?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome Tat, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool looking fish and set up.







How many different species of payara are there and which is the largest, rarest and most expensive?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Armatus that is Ja'eh. Costs about $300 or so from our sponsors but doesn't do too well in the long term in home aquariums


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

That's what I thought but I wasn't 100% sure. How many other kinds are there.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

there are 4 kinds in total I think. Armatus, Hydrolycus scomberoides, Hydrolycus Tatauaia (Redtail Payara) and one more that i don't remember


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

massabsamurai said:


> there are 4 kinds in total I think. Armatus, Hydrolycus scomberoides, Hydrolycus Tatauaia (Redtail Payara) and one more that i don't remember


Thanks for that info.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Quick correction....Scomberoides are the ones that have the tendency to die for no reason in home aquariums. Armatus are the big guys that are hardy, easy to keep, and usually come around 
once a year at this time. 2" will cost you around $150.00. Tats are also pretty hardy but from what I have read can die for no reason occasionally. The rarest is the Wallacei which I know nothing
about.


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

O. Thanks for clearing that up cobra. The price I posted was what AS offers for a 5" one.


----------

